# In einen InputStream schreiben?



## André B. (5. Dez 2005)

Ich hab jetzt viel gesucht und gegrübelt, aber nichts gefunden. Ich weiss nicht genau, ob das möglich ist.
Kann ich in einen InputStream einer anderen Klasse schreiben?
(Die beiden Klassen liegen auf dem selben PC. also keine Sockets)


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Ja, bei der Client/Server-Programmierung wird so was auch gemacht.


----------



## André B. (5. Dez 2005)

Danke. Ich hab schon etwas gefunden. PipedOutputStream und PipedInputStream. Das geht doch, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Ist quasi 'ne Direktverbindung. Sollte gehen. Ich weiß ja nicht was du machen willst, aber mach mal... :wink:


----------



## André B. (5. Dez 2005)

Jo danke. Es geht darum, dass man entweder die System streams oder eigene verwenden kann


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Also die Pipes dienen zur Interprozesskommunikation zwischen Threads.
Du schreibst also Bytes auf der einen Seite hinein und auf der anderen Seite kommen sie in der Reihenfolge wieder heraus, wie du sie hineingeschrieben hast.


----------



## André B. (5. Dez 2005)

Also quasi Streams zwischen Klassen


----------

